# Diamond pattern on the surface of the sun



## CuChulainn (Oct 8, 2020)

This is my very first thread so it will be basic and short but i'll make it quick and to the point. I came across some high resoultion photos of the sun in an online publication some time ago and could not believe what they had posted, just look.








 


Can you see the very obvious diamond pattern? What could this possibly be? Is this pattern covering the entirety of the suns surface and if so is it some kind of artificial energy device or station of some kind? Here is another photo.









I made this photo larger as the pattern is not as obvious but once you look you cannot unsee it. The pattern does indeed seem to cover the entire sun and i still am not entirely sure what to think? what do you guys think? If you want to look up the photos yourself simply type "highest resolution photos of the sun" into google and go to images they should be one of the first photos there.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 8, 2020)

Great find.

I wonder if by adjusting the contrast and levels in Photoshop you could bring the pattern out a bit clearer.

First things we have to figure out, is this an artifact of compression?

Is it an artifact of the camera lense itself?

Assuming it's not either of these - is this image really what it claims to be?

I'm not sure how we can prove any of these


----------



## CuChulainn (Oct 8, 2020)

I would be inclined to think that the pattern is indeed on the surface. If you look at the second of the two pictures you can see the pattern diminshes underneath the areas of high discharge and is more noticable around the periphery.

This makes me believe it is not an effect of the camera, however i may pop the phots into photoshop tomorrow and play around a bit and see what i can tease out.


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 9, 2020)

Sorry to burst your bubble, guys, but it looks like watermark. It's all over the picture.


----------



## grav (Oct 9, 2020)

Any more details about the camera or telescope that took this amazing picture?
I am especially interested in the sun's structure. It is not a ball of fire or a nuclear fusion reactor.


----------



## luddite (Oct 9, 2020)

Here are 3 images of the sun. One is 50Megapixels because we are not allowed to have a gigapixel picture.

You will notice that the diamaond sctructure you mentioned is non-existent. Probably a watermark. 

However you will also notice in the below pictures that they are less like camera pictures and more like an impressionists painting. See Monet's famous Lily. Possibly one of the most pathetic artists who haven't come out of a liberal arts college. Zoom in and you can see the same brush strokes.

I posit that JPL artists are not paid enough to make better renderings. ;-)




Reddit
A 50 Megapixel image of the Solar Chromosphere




https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/bqjl13/a_50_megapixel_image_of_the_solar_chromosphereoc/

Scienmag
Plasma flow near sun's surface explains sunspots, other solar phenomena



Chromosphere


----------



## CuChulainn (Oct 9, 2020)

If it is a watermark it would be evenly distributed over the image. As I pointed out in my reply above the pattern is less visible underneath the areas of discharge. That would not matter if it was a watermark as it would be the top layer of the picture and nothing would obscure it.

With regard to the Camera used it is called the High Resolution Coronal Imager and according to Wikipedia the glass used in this particular telescope is the finest glass ever made. So I still am of the belief that this pattern is what the suns surface looks like.

The sun may be a giant bell of some kind whose resonance manages and maintains the seasons but that's just speculation.


----------



## Chince (Oct 9, 2020)

Now i am not the most familiar with camera stuffs - from what i can tell from this source, the diamond pattern seems to be some sort of effect from the "Hi-C 2.1"  camera? Primarily because this pattern doesn't appear in the "AIA 171" shots. A quick search on either camera didnt offer much in this perspective and its not specifically mentioned in the article, but from looking at the photos that is what it seems. Along with this i have seen other variations of the exact same photos without the "diamond" effect. I guess in a sense i would say that its an 'unintended watermark'? I really couldnt find much specifically mentioning this effect though



> If it is a watermark it would be evenly distributed over the image.


To my eye it seems evenly distributed, obviously the brighter spots(higher discharge as you mentioned) will make it harder to see in those areas, but in the images that the pattern is present, its in those spots aswell

I dont want to write it off as a simple tech-inconsistency, but that seems to be the most probable case. I think most of us can find loads of evidence to suggest that this isint a 'real' thing, per se(like - theres no diamond pattern).

I know you cant tell the entire story with just a few photos though..
I wonder if @Timeshifter has any input on this?

Article here - edited to center pics


----------



## grav (Oct 9, 2020)

The link led to this, 







"Some info about the image: The image data - roughly 10k images, a total of 120 GB, was acquired in my back yard through a self build 130/900mm Solar Scope. The stack of interferometric filters within the scope is able to cut out a 0.5 Angstroem narrow band of the solar spektrum (the so called H-Alpha line). This makes it possible to observe solar flares, prominences and plasma struktures within the chromosphere of our sun. I have more of this on Twitter"

So it appears to be independent of Nasa, not that we can tell for sure.
The square/diamond is obviously a camera artifact or a watermark, as someone has noted.

What causes the swirls? The Body Scientific still promotes the nuclear fusion nonsense, which Eric Dollard scoffs at. If you are not familiar with him, you may want to watch one of his videos. He claims that the sun 1) is hollow, with no internal matter, 2) is a transformer which converts energy from another source, 3 is dying.

As a person who thinks that world ages directly relate to comets and suns' life spans, that would mean that we may be in for another reset.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 9, 2020)

It looks like a maintenance hatch. Pretty soon there will be a little Polish guy with a blue-grey hat and a crappy collection of tools on his belt, coming and going.  It's all just normal, routine maintenance.
All kidding aside, nice catch on this.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 9, 2020)

It very well may be something special, even though most people will probably deny it. I am completely sure that our solar system is artificial, because there are just too many coincidences. It all works like a clock. There are definitely some higher forces that maintain all this complex system. And I don't think that they want us to know about them (at least for now).


----------



## Timeshifter (Oct 9, 2020)

Both digital scanner and photograph scan lines are linier, and don't have gridlines like this they will all go in one direction, like below. 





My guess:

The marks are where multiple images have been digitally stitched together (poorly) 

It could be, if is a scan of a printed page, the back of, or whatever was underneath the image is showing through. 

Or it is a type of watermark.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 9, 2020)

And also never forget that special agencies have a giant staff of professional agents of influence, who daily monitor various websites in search of people who ask inconvenient questions and of those who give answers that go against the agenda. Just remember how crafty they have always been when explaining why there are no stars in every photograph from space (as well as why the footage from space is always of such a crappy quality). The explanations would be like: oh, it's because the sun shines too brightly (everywhere in all photos, yeah, surely), or because it was a reflected light from Venus, or whatever other crap they may come up with. Long story short, don't believe anyone, even those who post on this forum. Professional agents are everywhere.


----------



## Jetsam (Oct 13, 2020)

A couple of years ago I saw a diamond pattern across the whole sky over the Austin, TX area. My non-believer son saw it too. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture, I'm unable to find anything similar in a fairly quick google image search and haven't seen it since. Quite strange!


----------



## codis (Oct 13, 2020)

CuChulainn said:


> Can you see the very obvious diamond pattern? What could this possibly be? Is this pattern covering the entirety of the suns surface and if so is it some kind of artificial energy device or station of some kind?


If you really want to know, I suggest to ask this guy: Suspicious0bservers
Or this one: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fynuCLQp1TE_


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 13, 2020)

codis said:


> CuChulainn said:
> 
> 
> > Can you see the very obvious diamond pattern? What could this possibly be? Is this pattern covering the entirety of the suns surface and if so is it some kind of artificial energy device or station of some kind?
> ...



Hmmm

I switch off when Heliocentric believers write their theories down, let alone make a video about it.


----------



## _harris (Oct 16, 2020)

Timeshifter said:


> The marks are where multiple images have been digitally stitched together (poorly)


my thoughts exactly... it could even automatically do the "stitching" while imaging


----------



## msw141 (Nov 28, 2020)

the science community took that lady seriously when she gave a ridiculous Ted Talk saying that she had evidence of an alien dyson sphere surrounding a star, so I think it needs to be considered seriously that our sun has a diamond grid substructure.


----------



## grav (Nov 28, 2020)

Jetsam said:


> A couple of years ago I saw a diamond pattern across the whole sky over the Austin, TX area. My non-believer son saw it too. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture, I'm unable to find anything similar in a fairly quick google image search and haven't seen it since. Quite strange!



Maybe you saw the Matrix. 
Or the blank screen on which our computer program reality is displayed.


----------



## msw141 (Nov 28, 2020)

on a clear day, you can see the crystalline structure of the firmament


----------



## grav (Nov 28, 2020)

msw141 said:


> on a clear day, you can see the crystalline structure of the firmament





> the author has seen the vault of heaven entirely illuminated, and has even been able to observe it steadily for several minutes, due to a rapid succession of sheet lightning discharges providing a perfect and continuous visibility.
> 
> Copied from the book Heaven and Earth Gabrielle Henriet, from – The Wild Heretic


http://www.wildheretic.com/there-is-glass-in-the-sky/?cid=5736


----------



## Benuto (Dec 22, 2020)

there was a video of so called “dome structure” over the flat earth and it also looked like the fence.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 22, 2020)

_As a person who thinks that world ages directly relate to comets and suns' life spans, that would mean that we may be in for another reset.
[/QUOTE]_

I agree with scientist Eric Dollard, he's a smart cookie. Metaphysically speaking, I've read that stars draw in their energy from other dimensions. They don't actually die, but ascend to a higher density. That's why astronomers are frustrated when a star is there one day and gone the next. Our sun will ditch us some day for better pastures.

Excerpt:
"For ten years, astronomers had been observing a giant star located in a dwarf galaxy that's 75 million light-years away. The luminous blue variable star was one of the largest of the known universe, and about 2.5 million times brighter than the Sun."

https://www.inverse.com/science/disappearing-star


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 25, 2020)

The photo shows a diamond pattern, and which seems to be located below and on the surface, and because it is specifically a diamond shape then to dismiss it as an artifact is a convenience and which shows a lack of understanding of the significance of it being a diamond shape.

Now of course it's not like we are all just stupid as all get-out, rather it's that we have never had any information about why the shape matters, but it does matter and it matters a great deal.

Now the idea here isn't to side track the discussion nor to promote fascism. The idea here is to see that there's crystalline shapes involved, which in using opposed tetrahedrons on either side of the spherical center and when assembled you have a diamond. Can you see that?

This is not a fictional drawing. This is a real and true schematic for a proposed levitating machine based on sound ideas about the way Universe actually works. The propulsion system was called the Schumann Levitator but is almost certain to have been derived from the Karl Schappeller Device which existed as early as 1933 and was studied for three year's by a British Engineer who traveled to Germany to study this system. This drive system is attributed to German physicist Otto Schumann who seems to brilliantly re-engineer Karl's ideas.

However, I posted this primarily to try to illustrate to you the importance of shapes and what the late great Joe Parr had to say about the nature of shapes. Now of course there's more involved in this shape business because it's not just about the shape. Materials matter and a diamond is the shape of pure carbon crystalline structures which form cubes. All shape things we should by now be noticing because we are bombarded with the them. The fact that they aren't recognized is a bit like an on-going IQ test to see if we have woken up to anything.






Now to turn back to the idea of diamond patterns discovered in the image of the Sun our own Star:

Yes it seems logical that the shape patterns are a product of image stitching, but one could just as easily say it's an extremely rare photo capture of an underlying structure, and we all know there are phenomena which exist that are only rarely captured on photo's so that's the first simple issue to consider because it may be exactly that; a rare image of a real artifact not commonly seen or ever captured before. There's always got to be a first for everything so you can't dismiss that possibility either.

If you assume that is possible then what? See this is like police science 101. We have an image that conflicts. Just because it seems more plausible to explain it with known issues of technology that somehow may create such an artifact, that explanation is just that, an explanation but it is only one possible explanation and is unproven and therefore no more valid than the other possible explanations.

For that explanation to stand up to cross examination it has to be proven by physical demonstration to be repeatable with the same equipment used to take the image and we don't have anything like that.  A plausible explanation is no evidence of truth.

Given that then the first thing to pop into my head is the Kardashev scale. The second thing to pop in is Eric Dollard saying nobody knows what the sun is. A statement I agree with in general, although I think Eirc and possibly Boeing/Lockheed Martin/ect may also know what it really is.

Broadly speaking we have three possible's, of which one & two are possibles which have associations with imagining technology.  One of which has nothing to do with weaving together images; keep in mind is that modern camera's, cell phone camera's; these are known to have captured images of UFO's and other phenomena where no visible object was noticed at the time when the image was taken. The diamond pattern may then be considered to be another possible example of a similar ability. Just something to consider, though I put this on the outside of probable, but not impossible.  So if it's not stitching, and  if it's not stitching associated with digital imaging, then it's something else, something real and not imaginary or delusional. The only other possible is it's planted evidence. Intentionally placed into the image.

I would definitely pay attention to what Eric Dollard has to say about the nature of the sun; highly probable that he is correct in whatever he does say about the sun.

What I do know with absolute certainty is that anytime you see a diamond pattern, and I do mean anytime with a capital A, it means something and is not accidental and it is specifically associated with life and energy.

A diamond is pure carbon and it's crystalline structure is forms a cube
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_cubic

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020

Let me add this which I already sent to OP.

It's unlikely that those patterns on the Sun are the product of image stitching which I call Bullshit on. That's their newly revised version of saying I see strings and fishing lines, which is the now 80 year old explanation for UFO's, and that's because these saucers are derived from captured Nazi Technology which both the US and the Soviets had operational no later than the mid 1950's. They are still sucking people in with those lines.

The cause of the pattern is something I could not say but only speculate on, but there is absolutely zero chance that the Sun is what we have been told it is, but those patterns are likely a natural phenomena associated with whatever the Sun really is. The closest thing to which I know of that produces light is a magnet.  Magnets produce light which is not visible without a ferrocell lens but it's there.

For this to work for a Star the magnet would need to be moving at a very high velocity, like the Star does, and which then spins up the dielectric plane of inertia which is what powers the magnet, and that would then increase the magnetic field. As the field strength increases the reach of it's power decreases. There's an inverse correlation to magnetic field strength verse's the length of it's reach, and what eventually happens is that the dielectric field being taken in by the magnets accretion disk over-throws the production of magnetic lines of coherent dielectric energy and you get a so-called black hole.  Long before this happens you get a sudden loss of light and the production of a dark sphere or the Swartz Star, the black sun.

Some may recall the thread on the Bank of America Fresco's and the depiction of the black sun. It's no accident that the Nazi's also understood this and therefore called their own cult the Black Sun. That's what the black sun is all about. It's about the loss of the production of light by the Sun as it's dielectric strength begins to overthrow the magnetic field and which results in the surrounding dielectric field accumulating on it's surface as the magnetic field retreats deeper inside the star itself. Eventually the star goes into the invisible LR UV light range and becomes invisible to naked sight before then collapsing into the dielectric field of hyperspace where neither time nor space exist and therefore travel becomes instantaneous.

To the best of my current understanding the way Universe works is that our Sun, whatever it really is, moves (or else the galaxy itself moves in rotation against it) and giving an illusion of forwards movement, and that space as we know it is not a physical thing but rather a shadow, and like a shadow it looks like it's something, but it has no attributes and cannot be molded as theorized by Einstein. The shadow is caused by a high pressure field of some sort of energy which is best represented by a superfluid, and what we are seeing as space and this inky blackness of deep space is simply a shadow we are looking out into and that we on earth are essentially in the shadow of a secondary light producing field caused by our own Star as it plows through this medium which is what I an others call the dielectric field. This produces a scattered or disorganized dielectric field which when crossing the Earth's magnetic field it produces light that has been mistakenly presumed to be a particle moving independent.

Rather it is that there exists a superfluid like medium which casts a shadow and which we in our ignorance call space which is thought to be extreme distances based on another wrong assumption that light is a particle which moves. That's something I know is absolutely incorrect, but that idea arose because of this idiocy that light moves and has a speed limit, which it doesn't, and so then those stars we see are thought to be billions of miles away.


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 26, 2020)

Back in the day when I tried to get a tan and used to lie in the sun in summer (I'm a pale person and accept that now! No more burning myself) I used to see this actually very beautiful pattern, diamond like but slightly rounded edges somehow, hard to describe, three dimensional (sharper in the foreground and more faint in the background) when I closed my eyes. It was red-ish and slowly moved, the only thing I can think of to compare it to is a little like what you see on mushrooms, but I swear I was sober. I used to think this is what infra red light looks like, really pretty pattern!

I tried to find pictures but none do it justice! Think of a mixture between
Something like this
And this
But the glow looked more like this (but in a repeated pattern, colors similar, even more glowing)
Repeated pattern but this also doesn't do it justice


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 26, 2020)

Probably I said a little too much in that last post.
See, remember that Saturn also has a geometric shape on it's surface.
There's something to the whole business of geometric shapes and what they do.

Everything in the Universe having to do with energy is about pressure mediation.
I'm inclined to think the pattern in the image is something which is not an artifact from stitching.


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 26, 2020)

Here, see this? Now you would be forgiven to think this is the shape of the UFO, but it's not, rather it's the shape of dielectric induction.
The machine is not seen, it's covered by a dielectric field, and whose capacitance (light energies) are piling up along the
dielectric plane of induction which is a diamond shape. See that Tesla guy was a smart sucker wasn't he? 






Normally when a machine is accumulating the dielectric field the capacitance of the dielectric field, which we most commonly associate with light, will first form a halo of darkness or an inky black line or boiling cloud of what looks like pitch black smoke, often with patches of light spontaneously issuing forth depending on how close the inductive process brings the capacitance of the dielectric energy to the machines magnetic field, a field which is necessary to bring the dielectric energy in to the machine.

I know that doesn't mean a lot to most people without more information but let's not get bogged down and try to stay somewhere near to understanding why the Star may produce such a diamond pattern.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 26, 2020)

Can we replicate this diamond pattern in other photos?


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 26, 2020)

See the capacitance of light is greater in the invisible UV/black light range and so when this piles up it begins forming a dark halo which then forms a ring (mysterious smoke rings ! Look em up) and then & depending on how the machine works, it can either jet inside or through the ring and seemingly vanish, or the inducted capacitance can accumulate along the dielectric plane of induction which is brought about by an accretion disk and which consequently forms a diamond pattern like Tesla's wooden wire wound contraption forms a diamond using two cones of wood wound with fine wire.


6079SmithW said:


> Can we replicate this diamond pattern in other photos?



I've never seen it replicated. Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Oracle (Dec 27, 2020)

> Eventually the star goes into the invisible LR UV light range and becomes invisible to naked sight before then collapsing into the dielectric field of hyperspace where neither time nor space exist and therefore travel becomes instantaneous.



Is this what happened in the Philadelphia Experiment?


----------



## Potato (Dec 27, 2020)

I emailed Dr. Amy Wineberger at NASA to ask her what the diamonds in the images are. She is on the HI-C team. I am personally in the camp of overlapping images being stitched together. I will let you know if I get a response.


*UPDATE:* I got an auto-generated response that Dr. Winebarger (corrected spelling) is out on vacation until 1/4/21.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 27, 2020)

Potato said:


> I emailed Dr. Amy Wineberger at NASA to ask her what the diamonds in the images are. She is on the HI-C team. I am personally in the camp of overlapping images being stitched together. I will let you know if I get a response.
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* I got an auto-generated response that Dr. Winebarger (corrected spelling) is out on vacation until 1/4/21.


Not sure asking a NASA employee is the right track


----------



## asatiger1966 (Dec 27, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> Potato said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed Dr. Amy Wineberger at NASA to ask her what the diamonds in the images are. She is on the HI-C team. I am personally in the camp of overlapping images being stitched together. I will let you know if I get a response.
> ...



Even lies give some truths


----------



## Potato (Dec 27, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> Not sure asking a NASA employee is the right track


I am personally curious what the actual operators of the camera have to say about the images. I don't see any harm in asking. You are free to follow your own track.


----------



## 0x92 (Dec 27, 2020)

CuChulainn said:


> I made this photo larger as the pattern is not as obvious but once you look you cannot unsee it. The pattern does indeed seem to cover the entire sun and i still am not entirely sure what to think? what do you guys think? If you want to look up the photos yourself simply type "highest resolution photos of the sun" into google and go to images they should be one of the first photos there.



Im asking myself if these images are CGI or realistic photos. Im tending to case one. Most of the NASA stuff is CGI "Art". Artifical Images claimed as realistic photographys.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 27, 2020)

Hmm.. if it is indeed CGI then we've been on a wild goose chase.

When I used to mess about in Photoshop years ago, you could paint using a texture, and it would repeate the texture pattern wherever you 'sprayed' the texture.

Maybe that's what we're seeing?


----------



## Potato (Dec 27, 2020)

I received a quick response from our friend at NASA. You can choose to believe it or not, but I think it is useful to at least understand what they are claiming.

"That is the mesh that holds the focal plane filter. I think it is described by the instrument paper: Rachmeler et al."

I searched for the indicated paper. It is very technical and certainly over my head. Please read the entire PDF report if you are interested:

The High-Resolution Coronal Imager, Flight 2.1 (northumbria.ac.uk)

Here is the pertinent information:

As with Hi-C 1, the focal plane filter was situated close enough to the telescope focus to create a mesh shadow-pattern on the images. 

*An image of the diamond mesh pattern is shown on Page 17 of the PDF*.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 27, 2020)

Case closed I guess - excellent thread, and the primary issue for most of us here (I believe) remains unchanged: The sun is not what they claim it to be, the size and distance are also not what they claim


----------



## Potato (Dec 27, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> Case closed I guess


I never intended quoting source materials to be a "case closed" addition. Almost every topic here at least starts with the mainstream position so we can pick it apart and find alternative explanations. So far not a single "Like" for my contribution. I'm not understanding the negative reactions to providing the official explanation for the question posed in the OP.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 27, 2020)

Potato said:


> So far not a single "Like" for my contribution.


You do not need others to like your contributions to realise the value within them. You have done something too few do that is taken action to establish something. Theorists are legion, doers are rare on here, so no like from me but my personal thanks for the doing.


----------



## Benuto (Dec 28, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> Given that then the first thing to pop into my head is the Kardashev scale. The second thing to pop in is Eric Dollard saying nobody knows what the sun is. A statement I agree with in general, although I think Eirc and possibly Boeing/Lockheed Martin/ect may also know what it really is.


yesterday whatched Maurice Cottrell view on the sun. What it is and what it’s doing to us humans. Here you can watch it as well.
Supergods 1 and Supergods 2


----------



## Oracle (Dec 28, 2020)

Potato said:


> 6079SmithW said:
> 
> 
> > Case closed I guess
> ...


I just liked one of your posts then read this post
?
No reactions are not necessarily negative reactions.
?


----------



## tigermouse (Dec 28, 2020)

grav said:


> The link led to this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He (Eric Dollard) also mentioned a grid of Black squares on what is called 'the surface of the sun' and being the first person to look at it through a telescope of any kind...my money is on Dollard. Clever guy.


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 29, 2020)

Potato said:


> I emailed Dr. Amy Wineberger at NASA to ask her what the diamonds in the images are. She is on the HI-C team. I am personally in the camp of overlapping images being stitched together. I will let you know if I get a response.
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* I got an auto-generated response that Dr. Winebarger (corrected spelling) is out on vacation until 1/4/21.



So you asking a professional from NASA, and whose a Bona fide & Certificated PHD holder of Einsteinian Educated Physics, but  what about her entire career, and which is dependent on upholding the existing system? What's she going to say is about as unpredicable as the sun itself rising tomorrow AM.

It's not that she isn't intelligent, knowledgeable, and probably a very nice person but think of what you're asking her.

That's like giving here the option of either saying yes it's caused by photographic stitching or else going to her office and placing a pistol in her mouth and blowing here own brains out.

That's about how much sense it makes. OK, she has to say it's something and the only thing she could possibly say is that it's caused by photographic stitching. Its either that or go home and shoot yourself, or drink hemlock, gas yourself in the garage, or hang yourself. It would be suicide literally for her to say anything outside of the party line.

If you think these people can speak freely, that there's nothing at risk, then you are seriously in error. You do not get to any level of power or authority without being vetted and if you betray that trust it isn't forgiven. There is absolutely no way she could say it was real or in way associated with the Star and energy production.  Honestly think of what you're asking her, like that would be forgiven, let alone over looked?  

The whole idea that the diamond pattern is due to photographic stitching is to me idiocy testing the limits of gullibility.  It doesn't even make sense that we would think it's "photographic stitching" because I know what photo stitching is:  Like we all don't have GIMP and Photoshop.

If it is sititching then it will have to be proven; otherwise you should assume it is more probable to be a complete fabrication.






.


----------



## Potato (Dec 29, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> Potato said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed Dr. Amy Wineberger at NASA to ask her what the diamonds in the images are. She is on the HI-C team. I am personally in the camp of overlapping images being stitched together. I will let you know if I get a response.
> ...


Did you read the paper at the link provided? 

For the purpose of this thread we are examining THEIR photos. These images are a product of their cameras, lenses and software. It only makes sense to look at the cameras, lenses and software to see if there is already an explanation of why the images look the way they do. The reason you wouldn't see similar images is because this is a very specific imaging system that only NASA is using for this purpose. That is the only reason I asked them for their specifications.

No one is required to believe them. I have no dog in this race so I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything, I only thought providing the official explanation would be useful for those who do. It felt like the same protocol that we use for all our investigations: See what mainstream says, then try to find alternative information that counters that claim. If I say that I think these lines are created by unicorns then I should have something I can provide to substantiate that claim. 

I still don't understand why this has been such a controversial approach. I've learned my lesson. I won't waste my time again.


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 29, 2020)

Potato said:


> Dielectric said:
> 
> 
> > Potato said:
> ...



Sorry, I re-wrote that several times. It was too offensive, too pointed at you but I'm trying to get your attention.
I can only call BS so many times Potato.

I will say this now and again: Throughout the system there are good people that have been doing whatever they could to tell  all of us how this works. We fail over and over and over by listening to the distractions.

If it is stitching it is unlikely that it is simply the result of "unique software."


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 29, 2020)

Potato said:


> *UPDATE:* I got an auto-generated response that Dr. Winebarger (corrected spelling) is out on vacation until 1/4/21.





Dielectric said:


> Potato said:
> 
> 
> > Dielectric said:
> ...


I did want to say how con-venient it is for Nasa(never a strait answer) to have a cover for this buried deep in the bowels of an incomprehensible to me, technical document!

Although i do admire you reaching out Potato, it show courage and strength of character which are both admirable traits!


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 29, 2020)

It is right to establish what equipment and processes are said to be used in these images of lights in the sky. There has to be some baseline to work from, a frame of reference if you will. Doubtless NASA 'public facing' employees are trained to answer questions the 'right way' but so what if nothing else the ambiguity intrinsic within 'NASA lies' is laid to rest.
The lady may well be lying about the grid effect, which incidentally looks to me to be an underlay beneath the firework display, but as it is a digital image of something said to be of something spinning at a distance of 93,000,000 miles from the camera which itself is spinning it is doubtful in the extreme that it is anything but a fake picture. No blur at all being the most obvious reason for this suggestion.


----------



## Chince (Dec 30, 2020)

I guess the important part is replication - can we replicate this effect on a smaller scale or does it require 'unique software' as Dielectric mentioned - I don't understand the resistance towards the only person who thought to get the full-story of the images in question - even personally reaching out. More effort then anybody else put into this topic. Everyone here knows NASA has a bad track record, doesn't mean their side of the story isn't valuable. How can we know *what* they lied about, if we dont even listen to the lie?

edit: still need to go through that document - but if its not some hidden bullshit we should be able to figure out how to even create the unique software - if not, then we know where to investigate for missing links etc

"_That is the mesh that holds the focal plane filter._ " was basically the response from NASA -

*Why does the AIA 171 camera not show this effect - does it not use the mesh*? or does its mesh not show this effect, or do they work around it.

*Why does this camera in specific NEED to use this mesh - and why cant they remove the mesh in-post?*

this is the direction that will get us answers on why different cameras are giving different results.

It appears the AIA 171 camera is also operated(possibly owned?) by NASA - curious what they would say why this camera doesn't share the effect


----------



## Timeshifter (Dec 30, 2020)

Having now read the accompanying paper on the subject, I believe these 'diamond shapes' could indeed be the edges of the focal plane filters which were utilised to read differing wavelengths of light.

In photography, we place a filter over the end of a lens to block out certain wavelengths to produce certain effects. In more modern mirrorless cameras, you can now get filters which sit in front on the focal plane (Between the sensor and lens)




Standard old school filter



Focal plane (clip) filter

However, as photographers we only use one filter to cover the whole of the sensor or film plane.

It seems in this experiment, they used multiple filters at the focal plane, to allow them to compare side by side differences in real time. In other words, instead of one filter covering the whole sensor, this camera has many small filters, placed side by side against the sensor. The mesh holding the filters in place 'together' creates the 'artifacts' we see in the images.

So imagine the clip style filters arranged like this, against the sensor.




Their explanation makes sense to me.

Whether the camera was in 'space' up in the sky, in some other place, or whether it is a complete photoshop job, is another matter


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 30, 2020)

Could have been taken from Sophia, which is indistinguishable from hubble according to Nasa themselves!


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 30, 2020)

I tried to align this in the center but how you're supposed to that is a complete mystery
When you use the image to select alignment it doesn't have a centering.



Spoiler: Waring Political Satire







Umm... the difference is night and day.
What I've tried to show you is night vers day.  If the image is the result of some supposed artifact then what you should assume is Universe placed it there to try to tell you something, not instead dismiss it because it might be this, or it might be that, but rather to ponder it's implications.

Universe does not do things accidentally in the affairs of human beings. Maybe it is an artifact caused by some software, some lens, whatever, but ya see that would not be accidental if you see the Universe as a consciousness aware of the humans beings whom are the consciousness of the Universe.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 31, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> A diamond is pure carbon and it's crystalline structure is forms a cube
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_cubic



Wow  

......................................................






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0eEO0QRXxM_





6079SmithW said:


> Could have been taken from Sophia, which is indistinguishable from hubble according to Nasa themselves!



MAYBE.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGFqRbbmNsc_


----------

